# Indianapolis Sinister League 2010 Schedule



## HallowSkeen

Our first meeting of 2010 is upon us. It will be held this Saturday, January 9 at the Ashleys of AshleysAsylum. Any time after 11:00 am is the start time. This month is a "bring your own project to work on" month. We will all be available to help each other out with whatever project you choose to bring and to bounce ideas off. 

Food is always on the agenda. Bring a snacky type food or dessert or drinks. 

Here is the calendar for the rest of the year:

January 9 – BYOP – bring your own project - We have ideas for some crafty type projects to take to GLFF this year…. Foam signs and frames, cloth vultures, and whatever else anyone can think of. We will also be going over the parts list for the laser vortex which will be February’s project

February 13 – Laser vortex, approximate cost $30-35

March 13 – Spirit Table, Fortune Teller

April 10 – Tombstone/foam day/monster mud? 

May 8 – Plaster casting skulls, silicone dipped light bulbs

June 4, 5, & 6 – GLFF -

July 10 – POOL PARTY!!! At Mary’s (JustCallMeMurray) BBQ, project yet to be decided

August 14 – Fencing, sand casting

September 11 – Mummy, drinking ghoul, or some larger project, finishing touches on other projects

October ??– Possibly another casual get together, after all THIS IS THE MONTH!!!!

November 13 – Planning for 2011


If you need directions to the Ashleys PM me. Here's looking forward to a great year of prop building!!


----------



## turtle2778

Wow that sucks. I just saw this post wish I could have attended.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Call me stupid but what is GLFF? Also, do you have any pics of the laser vortex? I think Im going to build a vortex tunnel this year alond with the help of my buddy who owns a remolding business.


----------



## turtle2778

Great Lakes Fright Fest...its up in Michigan.


----------



## lowdwnrob

O


----------



## HallowSkeen

Our February meeting has been changed to February 20th. We are still making the lazer vortex. If anyone is interested please let me know and I'll get you the information about cost and directions. We are meeting on the east side of Indianapolis. 

Lowdwnrob - we are mainly using the plans from the Garage of Evil for our lazer vortex, but we have made a few modifications that actually make it a little cheaper.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I dont think I will be able to make it this month. The wife will be giving birth on the 15th so I will be hanging out around the house.


----------



## scubadog

Can't make this one but will try to make next months.


----------

